# Nothin Matters snaps and groupers



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

I ran a trip yesterday with some of my friends from our marina and a few of their business associates. We made pretty quick work of a real nice snapper limit in 120-140 feet of water. We then ran offshore to scamp fish and picked away at them, getting one or 2 a spot. We needed 10 more grouper so we headed out deeper and finished our limit with snowys. They bit real good but so did the sharks. We finally wrestled enough of them away from the toothy giants and headed to the barn. I hope the crew had as much fun as I did.


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Hate the tax man got ya on that big grouper good trip as always though


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Great haul as always Capt. If you don't mind me asking, what depth were you hitting your Snowies?

I've deep dropped four times in the last two weeks or so ago and the sharks have been ridiculous every trip. I've had to really work to get decent catches to the boat. I've been fishing 650-720ft mostly.


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks guys, it was a fun trip. Chris, we were in about 650'. You are right, the sharks have been awful lately. I don't know if it's because of this muddy green water or what but they need to leave! By the way, it was nice meeting you a few weeks ago and those Baja reels you sold me have been awesome.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Likewise Jake. 

I think several factors make up our shark "problem". I'd elaborate my theory but don't want to derail this thread. maybe I'll start a debate somewhere else.

I will add Jake that not all of the other, larger species that piled on my deep drop rigs were bad. We hooked a 350+lb Sword while tilefishing Tuesday! Lost him 15-20ft from the boat after a two hour fight


----------



## Captain Jake Adams (Oct 3, 2007)

Chris V said:


> Likewise Jake.
> 
> I think several factors make up our shark "problem". I'd elaborate my theory but don't want to derail this thread. maybe I'll start a debate somewhere else.
> 
> I will add Jake that not all of the other, larger species that piled on my deep drop rigs were bad. We hooked a 350+lb Sword while tilefishing Tuesday! Lost him 15-20ft from the boat after a two hour fight


That's cool as hell! That is one of my favorite things about deep dropping, you never know what you are going to catch


----------



## Steve B (Aug 14, 2012)

Your gonna need a bigger "fish board." Wow!
Gotta learn how to "deep drop." Thanks.


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

Awesome as always. Thanks.


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

WTG Jake; thanks for sharing.

I came by the fuel dock yesterday a.m., then headed out for our Snap limit...they were hungry.

catch 'em up.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Awesome report!


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

great report Jake.this has been a bad year for sharks. they do seem to prefer the biggest groupers over the smaller.you get several average one's they don't mess with them but get a stud and 4 sharks attack it. i guess we need a shark whisperer.


----------



## sea wolf (Aug 8, 2009)

I was one of the lucky anglers on the trip.....If you have never been out with Jake and Coach you need to try it. We all have boats and fish every chance we get but we try and to take a trip with Jake and Coach at least once a year. Coach is the hardest work 74 year old deck hand I have ever fish with!!!! Thanks for the great trip!!!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

Good Grief, That's a pile of fish. I heard about the trip but the picture is better than the report I got. One day I'm getting on the Nothing Matters even if I have to be a stow away. Coach and Jake better be careful of any tips they give, cause I will be taking notes maybe even a tape recorder. Great job Capt. and Coach.


----------



## pilotkal (May 31, 2012)

nice haul


----------



## Fish Eye (Apr 4, 2013)

Nice haul capt.


----------



## Reel Estate (Nov 28, 2007)

I was on the charter and it was a blast! Jake is fun to fish with and puts you on the fish for sure. I would recommend him to anyone thinking of taking a trip.


----------

